# I still have it



## Valentine (Jul 17, 2018)

Hello ! Haven't been here for some time , seems like no cure yet . It 5 in the morning amd im still looki g for cures . I know its bad but ... i did ao many things and havent been cured  . I hope you guys are doing well , i mean better than me atleast  . If someone is from Romania i would love to chat  . Ill come back for the cure or with a cure hopefully. Bye and comment


----------



## Aravind2012 (Nov 26, 2019)

Hello valentine,
A fellow leaky gas sufferer here ,would u like to exchange contact info,
I'm looking forward to create a social media community for sufferers for recent updates and advancements


----------



## Valentine (Jul 17, 2018)

Hey if you are thinking to make a discord . There is one already  And alpt of us are there trying to get the right answer to this. If not , what kind of info u need ?


----------



## lsgv100 (Apr 16, 2009)

Is there whatsapp group for leaky gas sufferers? If so, can you add me. also what is the discord group?


----------



## Moyes (Jun 3, 2009)

What's the discord? Can I join?


----------

